

Show HN: Particle Clicker – new release - kdungs
http://cern.ch/particle-clicker

======
MegaLeon
This is great! I spent a fair amount of time on Cookie clicker so I can see
myself getting addicted to this. I love the graphical interface. I am a bit
unsure about what reputation does however - just affecting funding?

